# Vapor flask Squonker



## deepest (18/6/15)

For the Squonkers looking for a regulated device with tc.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD (18/6/15)

If anyone would like one I can special order these in

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan (18/6/15)

Eina ... $300

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## KieranD (18/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Eina ... $300


And that is why they will be special ordered only

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## phanatik (18/6/15)

I think Vapeclub has clones?


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

Some discussion here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapor-flask-squonker.t10722/


----------

